# Health Maintenance Exam



## chetubig001 (May 5, 2010)

This patient was referred by another physician to establish care.  Under Assessment and plan it then states that the patient is there for a health maintenance exam.  Would this be a new patient or a new patient preventative visit?


----------



## LindaEV (May 5, 2010)

depends what is in the body of the note..not so much what it is labled...could be either.


----------

